# Valve arbeitet weiterhin an SteamOS



## Darkmoon76 (5. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve arbeitet weiterhin an SteamOS* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Valve arbeitet weiterhin an SteamOS*


----------



## Gemar (5. April 2018)

Sehr schön, das ist eigentlich das was mir an Valve am besten gefällt.
Steam läuft auf Linux 1a und Vulkan Support ist immer gut.
Die Spiele von Valve laufen unter Linux genau so schnell wie unter Windows.
Selbst Doom unter Vulkan läuft sauberer und schneller auf meinem alten Phenom als alle anderen Spiele zusammen.


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2018)

Die Steam-Machines sind halt nur für das gebotene massivst überteuert. Ob man das braucht ?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Steam-Machines sind halt nur für das gebotene massivst überteuert. Ob man das braucht ?



Deswegen, sind die ja jetzt bei Steam klammheimlich verschwunden. 

Aber ob aus dem Betriebssystem noch was wird? Das wurde damals doch so lautstark angekündigt und man hat relativ schnell nichts mehr davon gehört.


----------



## Batze (5. April 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Aber ob aus dem Betriebssystem noch was wird? Das wurde damals doch so lautstark angekündigt und man hat relativ schnell nichts mehr davon gehört.


Interessiert auch nicht wirklich. Linux Fans haben es eh nicht nötig, die können auch ohne SteamOS, was eh nur ein aufgesetztes UI auf Debian Basis ist, auskommen und sind dann auch nicht an Steam gebunden.
Das ganze incl. SteamMachine wurde eh nur ins Leben gerufen um noch mehr User an die Monopolistisch geprägte Plattform Steam zu binden. Einen anderen Grund gab es nie. Wer glaubt Valve/Steam/Navel haben hier den Samariter Hut auf der lebt in einer träumer Welt.


----------



## xyxmgxyx1 (6. April 2018)

meines wissens ist das steamOS aus der befürchtung entstanden, Microsoft könne sein monopol benutzen um steam auszuschließen (windows store)
da dass nicht passiert ist, kann man steamOS als Erfolg werten.
entweder hat MS es sich anders überleget oder MS hatte nie den plan valve auszusperren. sollten sie aber doch mal auf die Idee kommen hat valve schonmal vorgearbeitet und ein alternativOS am start. 
SteamOS 'scheitert' nur am verhalten von MS. allerdings ist das nicht schlechter, da es für valve billiger ist.

momentan ist für den normal-user einfach kein grund vorhanden zu steamOS zu wechseln: Die Steam-Spiele funktionieren ja weiterhin mit windows. Wer weiss was passiert wäre wenn valve SteamOS nicht produziert hätte.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. April 2018)

xyxmgxyx schrieb:


> entweder hat MS es sich anders überleget oder MS hatte nie den plan valve auszusperren.



Das hatte Microsoft nie vor. Das war nur Panikmache bei einigen Steam-Liebhabern. Gerade in Europa wäre das Microsoft z.B. nicht möglich gewesen, hätte Ärger mit dem Kartellrecht gegeben. Aber das haben die Leute ja einfach ignoriert und Microsoft als das Böse hingestellt. 
Windows will mit dem Store etwas gleichwertiges erschaffen und auch ihr Play-System damit durchsetzen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und Valve hat in den letzten Jahren genug Konkurrenz bekommen, das will man natürlich nicht sehen.
Und bei SteamOS habe ich Zweifel daran, ob das überhaupt so funktioniert. Man bindet sich noch mehr an Valve (die nicht das beste für den Spieler wollen, sondern nur noch mehr Geld). Ansonsten gibt es schon Alternativen zu Windows, muss man nur nutzen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Interessiert auch nicht wirklich. Linux Fans haben es eh nicht nötig, die können auch ohne SteamOS, was eh nur ein aufgesetztes UI auf Debian Basis ist, auskommen und sind dann auch nicht an Steam gebunden.



Wenn aber auf Drängen von Valve hin mehr Spiele mit Linux-Version erscheinen bzw. diese auch besser gepflegt werden, ist das ein Gewinn für alle. Und das sage ich als leidenschaftlicher Steam-Hasser.


----------



## Odin333 (6. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Das hatte Microsoft nie vor. Das war nur Panikmache bei einigen Steam-Liebhabern. Gerade in Europa wäre das Microsoft z.B. nicht möglich gewesen, hätte Ärger mit dem Kartellrecht gegeben. Aber das haben die Leute ja einfach ignoriert und Microsoft als das Böse hingestellt.
> Windows will mit dem Store etwas gleichwertiges erschaffen und auch ihr Play-System damit durchsetzen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und Valve hat in den letzten Jahren genug Konkurrenz bekommen, das will man natürlich nicht sehen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. April 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Also, inwiefern bindet dich Steam OS noch mehr an Valve?


Wenn da unmodifiziert nur Steam Dinge drauf laufen ist das recht eindeutig, oder ?
Diese MicroPCs als ernsthafte Highend Windows Spieleplatform zu nutzen ist nicht wirklich Dein Ernst oder ?



			
				xyxmgxyx schrieb:
			
		

> ...da dass nicht passiert ist, kann man steamOS als Erfolg werten.


Da verbindest Du aber Dinge die so nicht passiert sind.

Ich z.B. habe zu der Zeit gefurzt und genaugenommen hat das dafür gesorgt das MS ihre Welteroberungspläne abgeblasen hat.


----------



## Odin333 (6. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn da unmodifiziert nur Steam Dinge drauf laufen ist das recht eindeutig, oder ?



Es wäre viel wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär. Da laufen aber nicht nur "Steam-Dinge" drauf...


----------



## Cyberthom (6. April 2018)

Wenn  Valve es schaffen sollte  ihr fertiges OS auf der Sony  PS5 lauffähig bekommt , und PS 5 Spieler ihre Steam  Spiele anbieten   können, wäre das ein super Sache


----------



## 1xok (6. April 2018)

Steam Machines waren und sind ein großer Erfolg, weil sie sonst so neugierige Redakteure seit Jahren davon abhalten erfahren zu wollen, was Valve wirklich mit Linux vorhat.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. April 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht nur Zweifel, sondern auch keine Ahnung, was SteamOS überhaupt ist oder was genau hat ...
> ... mit Steam OS zu tun? Willst du Steam OS nutzen, dann nutz es, willst du es irgendwann nicht mehr, dann wechsle die Linux-Distribution. Hast du von Linux die Schauze voll, nimm halt Windows, magst du das auch nicht, versuchst mit macOS...



Hach ja, erstmal beschimpfen. So fängt man einen konstruktiven Post immer gut an. Sehr vorbildlich.
SteamOS ist ein Anwendungssystem das auf Linux basiert, und es auch Leuten ermöglicht Spiele auf Linux-Rechnern zu spielen, die sonst nur auf Windows oder Mac laufen.
Linux nimmt man nur, weil es OpenSource ist und Valve nicht genug Personal hat, ein komplett eigenes Betriebssystem zu erstellen. Linux ist dafür sehr beliebt und vielfältig einsetzbar.
Findet hauptsächlich Anwendung bei den SteamMachines, die sich ja ganz großartig verkauft haben und wohl in absehbarer Zukunft komplett eingestellt werden. Zumindest laut diversen Gerüchten.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Also, inwiefern bindet dich Steam OS noch mehr an Valve?


Erstmal nicht, aber genau das war das Ziel von Valve. Mittels SteamMachines die Gamer für sich zu vereinnehmen und so dauerhaft zu binden. Ganz nach dem Apple-Prinzip. Ein geschlossenes Öko-System halt.
Nur haben die SteamMachines nie Erfolg gehabt und eine kritische Masse erreicht, wo Valve das hätte durchziehen können (zum Glück)




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen ganz heissen Tipp für dich: NIEMAND will nur das beste für den Spieler, ALLE wollen "nur noch mehr Geld". Da bildet weder Sony noch GoG noch Microsoft noch sonstwer eine Ausnahme.
> Das was man bei MS aktuell beobachten kann nennt sich Imgaepolitur. Erst wurde sie für Win 8 vom Kunden abgestraft, dann für die xbone und jetzt sind sie eben dabei ihr Image wieder aufzubauen, und die Gamer einzulullen.  Wenn sie dann MS wieder vertrauen, können sie ordentlich gef***t werden.


Und trotzdem verteidigst du hier Valve/Steam, als ob sie unfehlbar seien und für den Spieler da sind, wie die liebe Oma von nebenan. Natürlich will jeder dein Geld, nur bieten andere dafür mehr Service/Leistung/Qualität als Valve/Steam in den letzten Jahren.
Valve hhat genau das getan, was du Microsoft vorwirfst. Den Kunden einlullen und dann zu f*****. Und oh Wunder, es funktioniert! Die Leute glauben Massenhaft, dass Steam voll gut für die Spieler ist und ganz tolle Sachen macht.
Wenn man natürlich außer acht lässt, dass Spiele auf Valve auch nach Jahren immer noch mehr kosten, als im Elektronikmarkt nebenan, es keinerlei Qualitätssicherung gibt, jeder seinen letzten Schund auf Steam gegen Gebühr veröffentlichen kann, es so gut wie keinerlei Communitymanagement gibt, sich Valve für minimale Leistung dumm und dämlich an CSGO, DOTA2, PUBG etc. verdient, dann ist Steam natürlich ein ganz tolle Sache.
Steam war am Anfang recht unbeliebt, aber es hat sich durchgesetzt auf Dauer, damals herrschte noch eine gewisse Qualität und man konnte auch wirklich Schnäppchen machen. Valve war auch mal eine Firma, die mehr gemacht hat, als nur ein Plattform-Betreiber zu sein, es war eine Firma mit gutem Ruf und einer gewissen Achtung in der Szene.
Nur ist dieser Ruf in keinster Weise mehr gerechtfertigt heutzutage. Die Spieler haben sich freiwillig so ausgeliefert und würden am liebsten UPlay etc. verbeiten, damit man ja alles auf Steam hat. Nur sind Monopole nichts gutes. Hätte Valve alle Marktmacht bei Computer-Spielen, dann würden sie das auch für sich nutzen und der kleine Spieler schaut in die Röhre. Nur gut das EA sich bewusst von Steam zurückgezogen hat und jeder andere große Publisher seine eigenen Plattformen gebastelt hat. Das hegt Valve nämlich etwas ein und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Das hatte Microsoft nie vor. Das war nur Panikmache bei einigen Steam-Liebhabern. Gerade in Europa wäre das Microsoft z.B. nicht möglich gewesen, hätte Ärger mit dem Kartellrecht gegeben. Aber das haben die Leute ja einfach ignoriert und Microsoft als das Böse hingestellt.
> Windows will mit dem Store etwas gleichwertiges erschaffen und auch ihr Play-System damit durchsetzen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und Valve hat in den letzten Jahren genug Konkurrenz bekommen, das will man natürlich nicht sehen.
> Und bei SteamOS habe ich Zweifel daran, ob das überhaupt so funktioniert. Man bindet sich noch mehr an Valve (die nicht das beste für den Spieler wollen, sondern nur noch mehr Geld). Ansonsten gibt es schon Alternativen zu Windows, muss man nur nutzen.



Naja als Hardcoregamer hat man beim PC kaum Alternativen zu WIN. Nur wenige Spiele erscheinen auch für Linux oder MAC OS. Wenn man nicht ein nur stark eingeschränktes Gamingangebot nutzen will kommt man um Windows kaum herum. Es sei denn man bastelt sich irgendetwas unter Linux.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja als Hardcoregamer hat man beim PC kaum Alternativen zu WIN. Nur wenige Spiele erscheinen auch für Linux oder MAC OS. Wenn man nicht ein nur stark eingeschränktes Gamingangebot nutzen will kommt man um Windows kaum herum. Es sei denn man bastelt sich irgendetwas unter Linux.


Das liegt halt an der deutlich größeren Verbreitung von Windows. Linux ist halt etwas für Bastler und Tüftler und Mac ist Apple, also ein eigenes Ökosystem, das Windows aber nicht komplett unähnlich ist.
Wie soll man für Linux alleine etwas programmieren, wenn da jedes System mehr Unterschiede hat als das nächste, da kann kaum ein Programmierer mit vernünftig arbeiten. Als Open Source würde das wohl möglich sein, aber da könnte jeder Spieleentwickler gleich dicht machen, wenn er seinen Source Code dafür hergeben müsste.
Windows wollte ja auch schon ein paar mal seine Marktmacht für sich nutzen, wurde aber z.B. vom EUGH ein paar mal einkassiert. Windows ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber es gibt halt keine brauchbaren Alternativen dazu.
Dazu müsste jemand ein komplett eigenes (gleichwertiges) Betriebssystem erstellen und nicht als Open Source verbreiten müssen, damit Microsoft echte Konkurrenz hätte.


----------



## 1xok (6. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja als Hardcoregamer hat man beim PC kaum Alternativen zu WIN. Nur wenige Spiele erscheinen auch für Linux oder MAC OS. Wenn man nicht ein nur stark eingeschränktes Gamingangebot nutzen will kommt man um Windows kaum herum. Es sei denn man bastelt sich irgendetwas unter Linux.



Als Hardcore-Gamer spielst Du CSGO und nur CSGO. Und das gibt es auch für Mac und Linux. 

Ich habe zusätzlich zu meinem Linux-PC noch eine PS4. Mir fehlt nichts. Wirklich nichts. Kein einziges Spiel. Wobei die PS4 meistens vor sich hin staubt.


----------



## 1xok (6. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Das liegt halt an der deutlich größeren Verbreitung von Windows. Linux ist halt etwas für Bastler und Tüftler und Mac ist Apple, also ein eigenes Ökosystem, das Windows aber nicht komplett unähnlich ist.



Du nutzt ständig Linux. Halt ohne es zu bemerken. Und exakt DAS ist es, was die Leute heute von einem Betriebssystem erwarten. Nicht eine ständige Update-Orgie. Tut sich schon in ein paar Jahren keiner mehr an.  Heute schon nur noch wenige. 



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Wie soll man für Linux alleine etwas programmieren, wenn da jedes System mehr Unterschiede hat als das nächste, da kann kaum ein Programmierer mit vernünftig arbeiten.



Für eine Veröffentlichung unter Steam muss Dein Game unter SteamOS laufen. Das prüft Valve und sonst nichts. Und Canonical, SuSE, RedHat und andere sorgen dafür, dass alles was unter SteamOS läuft auch unter ihren Distributionen läuft. Dazu läuft Steam in seiner eigenen Umgebung, wo es alle seine Libs findet. Und Valve updatet das regelmäßig. Du hast also ein einziges System. Das verstehen viele nicht. Die Publisher und Entwickler haben das längst kapiert. Deshalb erscheinen ja auch so viele Spiele für Linux, obwohl es kaum genutzt wird. Es ist halt einfach für Linux zu publizieren. Wenn überhaupt gibt es das Problem in Verbindung mit GOG. Ich habe es bis jetzt aber noch  nicht gehabt. Unter Ubuntu läuft alles ohne Probleme.     



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Als Open Source würde das wohl möglich sein, aber da könnte jeder Spieleentwickler gleich dicht machen, wenn er seinen Source Code dafür hergeben müsste.



Ich habe 200 Spiele von Steam und GOG. Von keinem den Quellcode und die Steam-Games auch nur mit DRM. Wo ist das Problem? Warum sollte da jemand seinen Quellcode veröffentlichen? NVidia veröffentlicht nicht mal den Code für seinen Grafikkarten-Treiber.  



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Windows wollte ja auch schon ein paar mal seine Marktmacht für sich nutzen, wurde aber z.B. vom EUGH ein paar mal einkassiert. Windows ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber es gibt halt keine brauchbaren Alternativen dazu.
> Dazu müsste jemand ein komplett eigenes (gleichwertiges) Betriebssystem erstellen und nicht als Open Source verbreiten müssen, damit Microsoft echte Konkurrenz hätte.



Windows verschwindet in den nächsten 10 bis 20 Jahren zusammen mit dem PC aus den Privathaushalten. Nur, weil sich Linux nie auf dem klassischen PC-Desktop durchgesetzt hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass dieses System in Zukunft noch relevant ist. In 30 Jahren werden die Leute einen (Windows-)PC genau sowenig nutzten wie heute ein Transistorradio. Liebhaber und alte Leute werden das noch nutzen. Aber der Rest ist in der Cloud. Und da läuft Linux oder das, was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Als Hardcore-Gamer spielst Du CSGO und nur CSGO. Und das gibt es auch für Mac und Linux.
> 
> Ich habe zusätzlich zu meinem Linux-PC noch eine PS4. Mir fehlt nichts. Wirklich nichts. Kein einziges Spiel. Wobei die PS4 meistens vor sich hin staubt.



Falsch. Es gibt Hardcoregamer die setzen keinen Fuß in CS. Zum Beispiel ich. CS ist nicht gleich das Synonym für Hardcoregamer. Daher falscher Ansatz.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Du nutzt ständig Linux. Halt ohne es zu bemerken. Und exakt DAS ist es, was die Leute heute von einem Betriebssystem erwarten. Nicht eine ständige Update-Orgie. Tut sich schon in ein paar Jahren keiner mehr an.  Heute schon nur noch wenige.


Man nutzt einzelne Teile davon in einigen Programmen, aber nicht das komplette Linux-System. Das ist ein nicht ganz unbedeutender Unterschied. Und Updates sind normal wegen Sicherheitslücken etc. Hätte Linux eine solche Verbreitung, wäre das dort nicht so viel anders. Das wird nur gerne "übersehen" von den Linux-Jüngern. Linux ist für Hacker etc. größtenteils uninteressant, daher ist es dort nicht nötig so viel zu updaten. Aber man muss zugeben, dass viele Server unter Linux laufen, da sie stabiler sind und dort besser selbst eingerichtet/verändert werden können, als Windows-Server.



> Für eine Veröffentlichung unter Steam muss Dein Game unter SteamOS laufen. Das prüft Valve und sonst nichts. Und Canonical, SuSE, RedHat und andere sorgen dafür, dass alles was unter SteamOS läuft auch unter ihren Distributionen läuft. Dazu läuft Steam in seiner eigenen Umgebung, wo es alle seine Libs findet. Und Valve updatet das regelmäßig. Du hast also ein einziges System. Das verstehen viele nicht. Die Publisher und Entwickler haben das längst kapiert. Deshalb erscheinen ja auch so viele Spiele für Linux, obwohl es kaum genutzt wird. Es ist halt einfach für Linux zu publizieren. Wenn überhaupt gibt es das Problem in Verbindung mit GOG. Ich habe es bis jetzt aber noch  nicht gehabt. Unter Ubuntu läuft alles ohne Probleme.


Das Steam wird die Windows-Distribution vorgespielt. Sonst würden die nämlich gar nicht laufen auf Linux, weil die Spiele dafür nicht entwickelt/ausgelegt werden. SuSE etc. müssen das machen, sonst würden SteamOS-User woanders hingehen, das machen die sicher nicht nur zum Spaß. So viele Spiele erscheinen nicht für Linux, das wäre zu viel Arbeit für die Entwickler das auch noch zu stemmen. Da bemühen sich dann Fans der Spiele das für Linux zum laufen zu kriegen. Das ist auch nur ein gewisser Unterschied.
Und GOG kümmert sich größtenteils auch nur um die alten Spiele, die für Linux nie gedacht waren. Sie machen die für heutige Windows-Rechner lauffähig. Nicht für Linux.



> Ich habe 200 Spiele von Steam und GOG. Von keinem den Quellcode und die Steam-Games auch nur mit DRM. Wo ist das Problem? Warum sollte da jemand seinen Quellcode veröffentlichen? NVidia veröffentlicht nicht mal den Code für seinen Grafikkarten-Treiber.


 Weil sie die notgedrungen veröffentlichen müssten, wenn man die für jedes Linux-System lauffähig machen müsste. Die Vielfalt bei Linux ist da ein Problem, man schaue sich nur den Aufwand an, allein die ganzen Windows-Unterschiede in die Entwicklung einzubeziehen. Da noch Linux dazu? Da muss man kapitulieren, die Kosten stehen in keinem Nutzen mehr dazu. Und Grafikkartentreiber sind noch mal was anderes, als Spiele. Da kümmert sich Nvidia mit eigenem Personal, dass die unter Linux auch laufen.



> Windows verschwindet in den nächsten 10 bis 20 Jahren zusammen mit dem PC aus den Privathaushalten. Nur, weil sich Linux nie auf dem klassischen PC-Desktop durchgesetzt hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass dieses System in Zukunft noch relevant ist. In 30 Jahren werden die Leute einen (Windows-)PC genau sowenig nutzten wie heute ein Transistorradio. Liebhaber und alte Leute werden das noch nutzen. Aber der Rest ist in der Cloud. Und da läuft Linux oder das, was als nächstes kommt.


 Das wird schon seit über 20 Jahren angekündigt und ist bis heute nicht eingetroffen. Windows ist lebendig wie eh und je. Gaming-PCs haben eine Verbreitung wie noch nie. Sicher, alte Home-PCs für 0815-Anwender sind im Rückgang. Bei uns im Büro gibt es nur noch Laptops und für normale Websurfer etc. reichen die auch. Aber der PC wird sicher nicht verschwinden. Streaming von Spielen steckt immer noch in den ganz frühen Baby-Schuhen und ob sich das durchsetzt steht nicht geschrieben. VR hat sich am PC bis heute nämlich auch noch nicht so wirklich durchgesetzt. Daher sollte man mit solchen Prognosen eher sehr zurückhaltend sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Windows wollte ja auch schon ein paar mal seine Marktmacht für sich nutzen, wurde aber z.B. vom EUGH ein paar mal einkassiert.


Wohlgemerkt für Dinge die Apple ebenso und schlimmer getrieben hat/treibt, nur die haben nicht mal einen erhobenen Zeigefinger bekommen. (IE <> Safari um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen)




1xok schrieb:


> Als Hardcore-Gamer spielst Du CSGO und nur CSGO. Und das gibt es auch für Mac und Linux.


 Ein Hardcore Gamer verbringt sehr viel Zeit beim Spielen, aber nicht nur mit einem Spiel (Obwohl das wär dann ein Hardcore Hardcore Gamer, bei der "Abwechselung")




1xok schrieb:


> Und exakt DAS ist es, was die Leute heute von einem Betriebssystem erwarten.


Ersetze "die Leute" durch "einige die wie ich denken" und man kann das so stehen lassen.




1xok schrieb:


> Windows verschwindet in den nächsten 10 bis 20 Jahren zusammen mit dem PC aus den Privathaushalten.


Da warte ich seid 25+ Jahren drauf, und was ist ?
Keine Windows Konkurenz in Sicht, nicht mal ansatzweise.
Nimm die Server aus Deiner Linuxkalkulation heraus und schau Dir die Nutzersteigerungen an !

Bei <1%/ Jahr haben wir dann 50+ Jahre Zeit ... also ich werde das nicht mehr erleben!


----------



## Batze (6. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Aber man muss zugeben, dass viele Server unter Linux laufen, da sie stabiler sind und dort besser selbst eingerichtet/verändert werden können, als Windows-Server.


Es gibt einen Entscheidenden Hauptgrund warum so viel über Linux Server geht und das sind die Kosten. Linux ist eben im Grunde auch da immer noch Kostenlos was vor allem ein Großer Vorteil im Webserver Bereich darstellt. Von der Einrichtung Administration und Stabilität nehmen sich beide nicht viel und von der Sicherheit auch nicht. Wobei ein Windows Server einige Vorteile hat wenn im Frontend auch Windows läuft, z.B. im Büro mit MS Office.
Wäre Linux auch im Serverbereich Größtenteils nicht kostenlos würde Linux in der Form überhaupt nicht mehr Existieren. Ist nun mal so.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Entscheidenden Hauptgrund warum so viel über Linux Server geht und das sind die Kosten. Linux ist eben im Grunde auch da immer noch Kostenlos was vor allem ein Großer Vorteil im Webserver Bereich darstellt. Von der Einrichtung Administration und Stabilität nehmen sich beide nicht viel und von der Sicherheit auch nicht. Wobei ein Windows Server einige Vorteile hat wenn im Frontend auch Windows läuft, z.B. im Büro mit MS Office.
> Wäre Linux auch im Serverbereich Größtenteils nicht kostenlos würde Linux in der Form überhaupt nicht mehr Existieren. Ist nun mal so.



Da muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich bei Serveranwendungen nicht so intensiv auskenne. Mir sind halt größtenteils immer Linux-Server untergekommen, weil sie kostengünstig waren und in ihrer Adaption der Software etc. früher deutlich besser zu handhaben waren, als bei Windows. Man konnte viel tiefer in den Systemen arbeiten, als bei Windows möglich war. War halt Betriebsgeheimnis von Microsoft. Wie das heute genau ist, habe ich nicht so verfolgt. Aber scheinbar hat man von Linux gelernt und sich verbessert. Finde ich gut.
Linux hat wegen seiner Flexibilität und Anpassungsfähigkeit halt diesen Vorteil. Das setzt Microsoft ja schon hin und wieder unter Druck nachzuziehen und genau so soll das auch sein. Ohne Linux & Co. wäre der Fortschritt da wohl langsamer gewesen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. April 2018)

Von wegen Linux Nutzerzahlen und "Steigerung":
https://netmarketshare.com/operatin...latformVersion":"Linux"}],"segments":"-1000"}
Sieht eher Rückläufig aus bei Desktop/Laptop !
Wie da wohl die Gamerzahlen aussehen ?


----------



## 1xok (7. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gibt Hardcoregamer die setzen keinen Fuß in CS. Zum Beispiel ich. CS ist nicht gleich das Synonym für Hardcoregamer. Daher falscher Ansatz.



Das war jetzt nicht völlig ernst gemeint.


----------



## 1xok (7. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Von wegen Linux Nutzerzahlen und "Steigerung":
> 
> Sieht eher Rückläufig aus bei Desktop/Laptop !
> Wie da wohl die Gamerzahlen aussehen ?



Ihr begreift das halt einfach nicht. Wie viele Nutzer/Kunden von Google, Amazon, Facebook oder eben Steam nutzen Linux?

Trotzdem läuft in deren Rechenzentren ausschließlich Linux. 

Es gibt heute nicht wesentlich mehr Gaming-PCs und Konsolen wie vor 10 Jahren. Aber die Anzahl  der mobilien Geräte hat sich im selben Zeitraum  verzehnfacht. Kein Mensch will in Zukunft noch einen PC betreuen. Weder unter Ubuntu noch unter Windows10 noch unter irgendeinem anderen klassischen Betriebssystem. Die Zeit ist einfach vorbei. Glaubt es mir einfach mal. Wir sind nicht der Nabel der Welt. PC-Gaming bleibt wie es ist, aber die Herde zieht weiter und damit wird es zur Nische. 

Für mich als Linuxer ist das übrigens kein Problem, weil ich ja schon immer in der Nische gelebt habe und 2% Verrückte, die Linux-Desktops nutzen wird es immer geben. Aber ihr werdet wahrscheinlich irgendwann von Windows auf Android oder iOS umsteigen bzw. seit gerade schon dabei ohne es zu merken. In 10 Jahren erklärt ihr mir dann wie modern und fortschrittlich das alles ist und wie hinterwäldlerisch ich mit meiner uralten Linux-Büchse bin. Der Lauf der Welt. Mit Mitte 40 kennen ich ihn so langsam.


----------



## Loosa (7. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ganze incl. SteamMachine wurde eh nur ins Leben gerufen um noch mehr User an die Monopolistisch geprägte Plattform Steam zu binden. Einen anderen Grund gab es nie.



Valve ist ein versuchter Monopolist, aber Microsoft ist... ok?!
Wo war über Jahrzehnte das Monopol beim Zocken?

Was ich Valve zugute halte ist, dass auch andere OS dadurch enorm spieletauglicher wurden. OK, seit Apples Schwenk zu Intel CPUs konnte man per Bootcamp immerhin Win laden und da zocken. Aber seit Jahren gibt es fast meinen gesamten Spielbedarf auch ohne Windows. Dank Steam ohne extra Kosten oder Aufwand. Enorm! Eine Konvertierung kostete früher weit mehr Zeit und Geld als ein Win Release.

FFXV ist eines der ganz wenigen Spiele der letzten Jahre, das ich trotz Windows only kaufte. 
Ja, Steam hat ein Quasi-Monopol bei Spielen. Ich sehe bislang dadurch aber keine Nachteile.


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt für Dinge die Apple ebenso und schlimmer getrieben hat/treibt, nur die haben nicht mal einen erhobenen Zeigefinger bekommen. (IE <> Safari um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen)



Entscheidender Unterschied: Microsoft hat quasi das Monopol bei den Betriebssystemen, Apple bei weitem nicht. Finde daher den Fehler in Deiner Argumentation. Daher ist bei dem geringen Marktanteil nicht von Interesse, ob Apple bei sich Safari vorinstalliert oder nicht und man selbst einen anderen Browser (MAC-fähig) nachinstallieren muß. Bei Microsoft ist die Geschichte dank der massiven Marktpräsenz eine ganz andere.


----------



## Batze (7. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Ihr begreift das halt einfach nicht. Wie viele Nutzer/Kunden von Google, Amazon, Facebook oder eben Steam nutzen Linux?
> 
> Trotzdem läuft in deren Rechenzentren ausschließlich Linux.
> 
> ...



Ach man, du lebst in einer schönen Welt.
Die ganzen PCs sterben also aus und alle arbeiten nur noch mit Mobil Geräten. Aber ein System, was sich seit 20 Jahren Krampfhaft bemüht im Desktop bereich Fuß zu fassen, es nicht geschafft hat und auch aus diversen Gründen nie schaffen wird, das überlebt also. Ein System was im Desktop, Frontend, Arbeits und Büro-Office Bereich so gut wie Null Mehrwert bietet und auch zur jetzigen Zeit so gut wie gar nicht präsent ist(Mobil Sektor und Server natürlich mal abgesehen, nicht das du mit dieser Kamelle kommst), das soll also Überleben.
Also ich kann verstehen das du als Linux Fan so einiges anders siehst, damit habe ich auch gar keine Probleme, aber lass doch bitte deine Träumereien bei dir zu Hause.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Entscheidender Unterschied: Microsoft hat quasi das Monopol bei den Betriebssystemen, Apple bei weitem nicht. Finde daher den Fehler in Deiner Argumentation. Daher ist bei dem geringen Marktanteil nicht von Interesse, ob Apple bei sich Safari vorinstalliert oder nicht und man selbst einen anderen Browser (MAC-fähig) nachinstallieren muß. Bei Microsoft ist die Geschichte dank der massiven Marktpräsenz eine ganz andere.


Du willst mir ernsthaft sagen das macht es besser/schlechter ?
Fair wäre allen Beteidigten (auf Problemseite natürlich) das gleiche aufzudrücken !

Abgesehen davon das man seinerzeit bei MS trotzdem eine Wahl (wenn auch nur im Nachherein) hatte, während Apple bedingt durch die Kontrolle der gesamten Infrastruktur absolut Konkurenzlos war !

Innerhalb der Mac Infrastruktur hat Apple das Monopol soweit sie es selber zulassen !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. April 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Valve ist ein versuchter Monopolist, aber Microsoft ist... ok?!


Wo hat er das geschrieben ?
Bitte Halluzinationen/Träumereien oder sonstige Tatsachenfremde Einflüsse bei Dir lassen !


----------



## 1xok (7. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach man, du lebst in einer schönen Welt.
> Die ganzen PCs sterben also aus und alle arbeiten nur noch mit Mobil Geräten. Aber ein System, was sich seit 20 Jahren Krampfhaft bemüht im Desktop bereich Fuß zu fassen, es nicht geschafft hat und auch aus diversen Gründen nie schaffen wird, das überlebt also.



Ja, in der Nische, weil wir unsere Desktops einfach weitere betreiben und es uns auch niemand verbieten kann . Wenn Canonical morgen den Geschäftsbetrieb einstellt, gebe ich deswegen nicht meine Linux-Desktops auf.  Ebenso kann ich jederzeit die Distribution wechseln, wenn mir etwas nicht passt. Gleichfalls den Desktop. Bei Windows bist Du immer auf Microsoft angewiesen. Linux bedeutet für mich Freiheit, die ich gerade im IT-Bereich als Nutzer sonst heute nirgendwo mehr habe.



Batze schrieb:


> Ein System was im Desktop, Frontend, Arbeits und Büro-Office Bereich so gut wie Null Mehrwert bietet und auch zur jetzigen Zeit so gut wie gar nicht präsent ist(Mobil Sektor und Server natürlich mal abgesehen, nicht das du mit dieser Kamelle kommst), das soll also Überleben.



Richtig, weil es in Zukunft nur noch den Mobilen und Server-Sektor geben wird. Zum Spielen und für Deine Arbeitsumgebung brauchst Du weder eine Konsole noch einen PC. Und warum sollten die Leute dann sowas noch zusätzlich kaufen? Die Leute spielen in Zukunft einfach über die Cloud und stecken ihr Smartphone bei Bedarf in die Docking-Station. Gibt es alles schon:

https://www.heise.de/ct/ausgabe/201...-Station-fuers-Galaxy-S8-im-Test-3706166.html

Office ist längst für Android verfügbar:
https://products.office.com/de-de/mobile/office-mobile-apps-for-android

Selbst Bill Gates nutzt das. Genau deshalb wird mein nächstes Smartphone wohl auch ein Samsung werden und kein WindowsPhone mehr. 

Es ist - zugegeben - ein wenig trollig in einem PC-Forum vom Ende des PC zu schreiben. Aber machen wir uns nichts vor. PCs nutzen in 20 Jahren nur Enthusiasten und Liebhaber. 

Und wenn Valve in diesem Prozess nicht komplett hinten runter fallen will, brauchen sie ein eigenes System für ihre Cloud. Daher SteamOS.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Steam-Link im Angebot geholt (inkl. Doom und Versandkosten knapp 25 Euro). Und bin ziemlich angetan. Wir haben seit geraumer Zeit zwei Fernseher und brauchten noch einen Mediencenter mehr. Bisher musste dann die Wii U herhalten, was eingeschränkt für einige Sachen ging. Aber Steam Link ist schon eine schöne Alternative zum 2. Mediencenter. 


@  1xok

Es ist richtig, dass durch mehr Geräte die immer mehr auf ein bestimmtes Anwendungsgebiet spezialisiert sind, sich der Markt verändert. Vor 20 Jahren waren Notebooks unbezahlbar und der 08/15 Heimanwender der ein wenig surfen, bei Amazon und eBay kaufen und vielleicht noch mal chatten wollte, musste zum Desktop greifen. Vor 10 Jahren stiegen dann langsam viele auf Notebook um und heute können die ganz anspruchslosen auch zum Tablet greifen. 
Nun gibt es da aber ein paar entscheidende Faktoren, die Anzahl der Nutzer ist um den Faktor 1 Million oder mehr gestiegen, heute nutzen Milliarden Menschen solche Geräte, vor 20 Jahren waren es wenige Millionen. Die Ansprüche an Hobby und Arbeit sind heute andere als vor 20 Jahren. D.h. letztlich nutzen heute mehr Leute Desktop und Notebooks als je zuvor. Klar, wenn Tablets leistungsstärker werden mögen sie enen Teil der Notebooks ersetzen, aber mehr auch nicht. 

Und sicherlich, ein Tablet oder gar Smartphone könnte einen PC im einfachsten aller denkbaren Büros vielleicht ersetzen, aber eben nur, wenn trotzdem noch ein Schreibtisch mit Monitor, Maus und Tastatur dort steht - es gibt da neben dem Anspruch nämlich auch noch so etwas, das nennt sich Ergonomie. Du kannst nun mal Excel nicht vernünftig auf einem 12 Zoll und kleiner Monitor betreiben. Am besten sind sogar mehrere Monitore. Dann kommt der Speicherplatz dazu, die Winzmengen die Mobilgeräte anbieten reichen nirgends, wo gearbeitet wird. Klar könnte man das alles über Server machen, aber die Abhängigkeiten und Beschränkungen bei Zugriffsmöglichkeiten sind enorm. D.h. bei einer normalen Firma wird immer vieles auf lokalen Rechnern laufen, aus Sicherheits- und Praktikabilitätsgründen. "Thin Clients" sind einfach für viele Dinge untauglich.
(Man stelle sich vor, Server geht mal nicht und die Dinger müssen nun mal ständig gewartet werden oder Internet geht mal nicht - und schon kann die Firma komplett dicht machen, weil niemand mehr arbeiten kann).

Tablets und Co sind in vielen Bereichen also erster Linie eine Ergänzung für den ultramobilen Einsatz.

Aber kommen wir zurück zum stationären Desktop PC insbesondere im Bereich Gaming, das für uns interessant ist. Es ist heute teils möglich den durch ein Gaming Notebook zu ersetzen. Mehr aber auch nicht. 
In dem Augenblick wo der Anwendungsbedarf größer ausfällt geht NICHTS aber auch gar NICHTS am Desktop-System vorbei. Das liegt am Preis und an den Ausbaumöglichkeiten. Wer richtig arbeitet und Anspruch hat, der hat, egal ob Office, Video, 3D, Konstruktion usw. IMMER einen Desktop PC als Hauptarbeitsgerät mit mind. zwei großen Monitoren, oftmals auch drei, Maus, Tastatur als schnelle Eingabegeräte (keine Notebooktastatur kommt an eine gute normale Tastatur ran, kein Touchpad an eine Maus). Und eben mehrere schnelle Festplatten als Datengrab in Größen, die es für Mobilgeräte oft nicht mal Ansatzweise gibt (oder dort extrem teuer sind).  

Dies führt uns dahin zurück, dass die Nutzungszahlen von Desktop PCs vielleicht sinken, vielleicht sogar erheblich sinken allerdings wird das immer noch eine Größenordnung sein, die 1000 Mal und mehr größer ist als vor 20 Jahren (siehe gesteigerte Ansprüche und vor allem auch Anforderungen), weil es nichts gibt, was einen richtigen Arbeitsplatz ersetzen kann, je höher dessen Anforderungen sind. Danach erst kommt das Notebook und ganz am Ende dann Tablet. Aber die sind eben oft nur Ergänzungen und nie Hauptgerät. 

Ein ähnliches Bild ist übrigens bei Office. Bin die Tage endlich mal auf MS Office 2016 umgestiegen (kostet ja praktisch nichts mehr). Das sind halt keine normalen lokalen Anwendungen mehr, das sind Programme, die komplett mit der Firma vernetzt sind, sie ermöglichen das lokale Arbeiten wie bisher aber gleichzeitig einen unkomplizierten Datenabgleich, sodass man immer auf neustem Stand ist, bei Daten und Informationen. Sowas können 08/15 Offices nicht, die sind halt primär immer noch einfache Bürohilfen wie vor 20 Jahren, um den Abgleich und Austausch mit Kollegen oder eben seinen eigenen Zweitgeräten muss sich der Anwender immer noch selbst kümmern.


----------



## 1xok (7. April 2018)

Spiritogre, was Du schreibst ist alles richtig. 

Was mich allerdings bewegt ist die Beobachtung, dass die mobilen Plattformen langsam führend werden, weil dort nun einmal das meiste Geld zu verdienen ist. Große Titel wie Tomb Raider oder GTA erscheinen in Zukunft vielleicht nur als Port für PC und Konsolen. Die wird es wahrscheinlich auch dann noch geben. Alleine schon wegen Leuten wie uns, die so etwas wahrscheinlich bis an ihr Lebensende zuhause haben werden. Einfach weil wir es können und so gewohnt sind. Die Frage ist nur wie sich das auf die Spiele auswirkt, wenn die führende Plattform technisch so stark limitiert ist wie es Smartphones und Tablets nun einmal sind. Schon heute haben sich unter die Topseller viele Indies gemischt, die streng genommen von daher auch keine Indies mehr sind. Minecraft hat Microsoft kurzerhand gekauft. Das sind alles Spiele, die auch auf dem Handy laufen und das tun sie überwiegend. Valve bringt jetzt nicht etwa das millionenfach geforderte Half Life 3 auf den Markt, sondern Artifact.  Ein Kartenspiel, das sich mühelos auf die Mobilen portieren lässt, was Valve auch bereits für das nächste Jahr angekündigt hat. Gleichzeitig ist zu beobachten, dass sich Nvidia und AMD zunehmend neuen Geschäftsfeldern zuwenden auch wenn das Gaming noch den Hauptanteil ausmacht. 

Es bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das weiter entwickelt. Aber ich denke wir haben beim PC-Gaming den Zenit erreicht. Aufwendig produzierte Titel werden in Zukunft in der Cloud laufen müssen, um noch ihr Publikum zu finden oder sie erscheinen schlicht nicht mehr. Natürlich wird es daneben Leute wie uns geben, die das alles zu Hause auf eigenen Geräten spielen. Nur wird das wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichen, damit die Publisher aufwendige Titel noch rentabel produzieren können. Und wozu auch, wenn man mit einem guten Handy-Spiel ein Vielfaches verdienen kann?


----------



## Batze (7. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> [.....]


Also. Natürlich ist der Handy Markt nicht aufzuhalten, gerade auch im Quantitativen Spiele Sektor, da stimme ich dir auch zu. Aber, nehmen wir mal den Asiatischen Markt außen vor. Wer von deinen Bekannten, oder wen kennst du überhaupt der ernsthafter Spieler ist (egal ob PC oder Konsole), seine PC/Konsole oder was auch immer in die Ecke geschmissen hat und jetzt voll begeistert nur noch Hoch Qualifizierte Top Handy Games zockt. Also ich kenne in meinem doch Großem Zocker Kreis nicht einen einzigen. Alle haben ein Handy auch im oberen Preisbereich und zocken tuen die da Höchstens mal im Warteraum vom Einwohner Meldeamt.
Will damit sagen, ja es wird immer mehr Handy Spieler geben, aber Qualitativ ist das mit PC/Konsole alles nicht zu vergleichen um damit dauerhaft die eigentlichen Stamm Zocker vom PC/Konsole weg zu bekommen.
Dann das mit der Cloud, ja wird wohl irgendwann kommen, in Deutschland allerdings erst in 30 Jahren.
Dann das arbeiten auf einem Handy/Pad. @Spiritogre hat es schon angesprochen, die Sekretärin will ich sehen die auf einem Pad Excel oder fette Word Texte stundenlang bearbeitet. Die haut ihrem Chef das Teil auf die Nase.
Von Profis die vom arbeiten am PC leben, Grafiker, Tonmeister, Programmierer usw., also von den mehreren Millionen Leuten die damit ihr Geld verdienen wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. oder glaubst du die tippern ihr C# Programm in Zukunft auf ein 6-8 Zoll Handy und auf dem zweit Handy gleich gegenüber werden dann die Assets für das nächste The Witcher 5 designt .
Ja es wird sich einiges ändern was normal ist, aber der PC in der Grundform entweder zur Arbeit oder zur Freizeitbelustigung wird noch lange so erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2018)

Der große Unterschied ist einmal die Leistung, Mobilgeräte sind aufgrund ihrer Größe IMMER leistungsschwächer als stationäre Systeme. Wer also mit Anspruch zockt wird immer auch auf stationäre Systeme zurückgreifen. 
Der zweite Punkt ist die Größe des Ausgabegerätes. Direkt vor einem 27 Zoll Monitor oder auf dem Sofa vor einem 55 bis 70 Zoll TV ist ein komplett andere Erfahrung als auf einem kleinen Mobilschirm.
Der dritte entscheidende Faktor, der Smartphones als ernsthafte Spielgeräte untauglich macht ist die Steuerung. Ein Touchscreen ist eben die Notlösung (auch bei der Texteingabe etwa), wenn man keine richtigen Eingabegeräte nutzen kann. 

Dies gesagt, es hat einen Grund, warum Spiele-Handhelds wie der 3DS oder jetzt die Switch "immer noch" so populär sind, sie ermöglichen eben eine vernünftige Steuerung. Zwar gibt es Gamepad-Halterungen für Smartphones aber die setzen sich nicht durch, weil eben Smartphone-Gaming, obwohl es auch "richtige" Spiele für gibt, etwa unzählige Ports von älteren Games oder Indiespiele, eben weil sie die Geräte klobiger und größer und damit schwerer mitzunehmen machen. (Die meisten Switch Spieler nutzen das Gerät ja auch nicht außer Haus sondern eben auf der Couch oder im Bett).

Dies gesagt, ein Hearthstone eignet sich hervorragend für Tablet, ein GTA hingegen überhaupt nicht, aus eben vielerlei der oben genannten Gründen. Denn (Hardcore)-Gamer haben nun mal andere Ansprüche. Sie mögen Mobilgeräte nebenher zum Zocken mit nutzen aber sie werden IMMER ein großes Spielgerät haben wollen. 
Und nur weil eine Milliarde Menschen, Angry Birds und Co mal gelegentlich nebenher beim TV schauen auf dem Sofa spielen oder in der Bahn zocken, was ein reiner Zeitvertreib ist, ändert das nichts daran, dass der Bedarf richtiger Zocker ein völlig anderer ist. 

Das heißt wird reden hier von komplett anderen Zielgruppen. Zwar gibt es Überschneidungen, weil eben Hardcore-Zocker häufig Multiplattform unterwegs sind aber die 1 Milliarde Mobilzocker sind keine Zocker, keine Gamer (auch wenn hier die "Political Correct"-Leute gerne aufschreien). Und vor 20 Jahren gab es vielleicht 50 Millionen richtige Gamer und jetzt sind es vielleicht auch nur 100 bis 200 Millionen (GTA 5 alleine hat sich 90 Millionen Mal verkauft, andere Toptitel verkaufen sich zwischen 10 und 40 Millionen Mal) aber das sind mehr als genug um eben richtiges Zockequipment zu rechtfertigen und gut Geld damit zu verdienen. 
Es ist wie gesagt ein völlig anderer Markt.


----------



## 1xok (7. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Also. Natürlich ist der Handy Markt nicht aufzuhalten, gerade auch im Quantitativen Spiele Sektor, da stimme ich dir auch zu. Aber, nehmen wir mal den Asiatischen Markt außen vor. Wer von deinen Bekannten, oder wen kennst du überhaupt der ernsthafter Spieler ist (egal ob PC oder Konsole), seine PC/Konsole oder was auch immer in die Ecke geschmissen hat und jetzt voll begeistert nur noch Hoch Qualifizierte Top Handy Games zockt. Also ich kenne in meinem doch Großem Zocker Kreis nicht einen einzigen. Alle haben ein Handy auch im oberen Preisbereich und zocken tuen die da Höchstens mal im Warteraum vom Einwohner Meldeamt.
> Will damit sagen, ja es wird immer mehr Handy Spieler geben, aber Qualitativ ist das mit PC/Konsole alles nicht zu vergleichen um damit dauerhaft die eigentlichen Stamm Zocker vom PC/Konsole weg zu bekommen.



Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass fast ausschließlich Kinder und Jugendliche kenne, die richtig spielen. Und ja, die spielen natürlich inzwischen auch zu Lasten der PS4 am Handy. Zum Beispiel PubG, aber auch andere Games. Einen Gaming-PC hat sich von den Jugendlichen hingegen nur ein einziger zulegt. Der versucht nun die anderen davon zu überzeugen es ihm gleich zu tun. Ist interessant das zu beobachten. Das Handy ist halt einfach unschlagbar, weil es sowieso schon jeder hat.  Auch ich plane jetzt mir irgendwann ein stärkeres Handy zuzulegen, um endlich auch mal PubG und sowas spielen zu können. Nur wegen PubG stelle ich mir ganz sicher nicht noch einen PC hin oder warte ein zusätzliches Betriebssystem. Das Handy kann man ja auch noch viele andere Sachen verwenden. Der Windows-Rechner stünde bei mir hingen nach kurzer Zeit wieder nur rum. Wie schon meine PS4. 



Batze schrieb:


> Dann das mit der Cloud, ja wird wohl irgendwann kommen, in Deutschland allerdings erst in 30 Jahren.



Dann wird es eine bestimmte Art von Spielen in Zukunft nicht mehr geben. Glaube mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Ich habe mich die meiste Zeit meines Lebens abseits des Mainstreams bewegt. Firmen wie Ubisoft, Blizzard oder EA sind sehr opportunistisch. Die ziehen mit der Herde und kehren Märkten ganz schnell den Rücken, wenn es da für sie nichts mehr zu holen gibt. Valve ist die absolute Ausnahme. Den anderen Großen ist schon MacOS zu mickrig. Die produzieren für das System, wo sie die Mehrheit der Nutzer erreichen und gucken alles andere nicht mit dem Hintern an. Es war und ist ja schon so mit den Konsolen gewesen. Sobald eine Plattfor unter 1/3 fällt ist sie für die genannten Publisher uninteressant. 



Batze schrieb:


> @Spiritogre hat es schon angesprochen, die Sekretärin will ich sehen die auf einem Pad Excel oder fette Word Texte stundenlang bearbeitet. Die haut ihrem Chef das Teil auf die Nase.
> Von Profis die vom arbeiten am PC leben, Grafiker, Tonmeister, Programmierer usw., also von den mehreren Millionen Leuten die damit ihr Geld verdienen wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. oder glaubst du die tippern ihr C# Programm in Zukunft auf ein 6-8 Zoll Handy und auf dem zweit Handy gleich gegenüber werden dann die Assets für das nächste The Witcher 5 designt .



Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Wir reden von den privaten Haushalten. Im Job wird es auch noch in 50 Jahren (Windows-)PCs geben. Auf Linux bin ich während meines Informatik-Studium gekommen. Zuhause brauchen normale Leute aber einfach keinen PC. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Leute wollen alles mit Apps machen und keinen Menü-Dschungel. Dafür ist ein PC mit einem komplexen Betriebssystem Overkill.


----------



## 1xok (7. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied ist einmal die Leistung, Mobilgeräte sind aufgrund ihrer Größe IMMER leistungsschwächer als stationäre Systeme. Wer also mit Anspruch zockt wird immer auch auf stationäre Systeme zurückgreifen.
> Der zweite Punkt ist die Größe des Ausgabegerätes. Direkt vor einem 27 Zoll Monitor oder auf dem Sofa vor einem 55 bis 70 Zoll TV ist ein komplett andere Erfahrung als auf einem kleinen Mobilschirm.
> Der dritte entscheidende Faktor, der Smartphones als ernsthafte Spielgeräte untauglich macht ist die Steuerung. Ein Touchscreen ist eben die Notlösung (auch bei der Texteingabe etwa), wenn man keine richtigen Eingabegeräte nutzen kann.



Längst überholt:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...und-die-Community-ist-in-Aufruhr-4008505.html

Und natürlich hängen die ihr Handy auch an den Monitor oder Fernseher. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dies gesagt, es hat einen Grund, warum Spiele-Handhelds wie der 3DS oder jetzt die Switch "immer noch" so populär sind, sie ermöglichen eben eine vernünftige Steuerung.



Du widersprichst Dir damit im Grunde selber. Nintendo ist deshalb so erfolgreich, weil sie ein mobiles Device anbieten, das einen Mehrwert gegenüber einen Handy hat. Aber eine rein stationäre Konsole gibt es von Nintendo ganz einfach nicht mehr. Das löst jetzt eine Docking-Station. Gleichzeitig hat die Switch kaum mehr Leistung als ein High-End Handy. Mobile Spezialgeräte, die einen echten Mehrwert haben oder eine Nische besetzen, werden auch in Zukunft funktionieren. Aber in einem vergleichsweise bescheidenem Umfang. Für Nintendo funktioniert das. Für andere eher nicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zwar gibt es Gamepad-Halterungen für Smartphones aber die setzen sich nicht durch, weil eben Smartphone-Gaming, obwohl es auch "richtige" Spiele für gibt, etwa unzählige Ports von älteren Games oder Indiespiele, eben weil sie die Geräte klobiger und größer und damit schwerer mitzunehmen machen. (Die meisten Switch Spieler nutzen das Gerät ja auch nicht außer Haus sondern eben auf der Couch oder im Bett).



Es gibt Bluetooth und Docking-Stations. Was für die Switch gilt, gilt ebenso für Smartphones und Handys. Die Switch ist keine Gegenbeispiel, sondern bestätigt den Trend. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dies gesagt, ein Hearthstone eignet sich hervorragend für Tablet, ein GTA hingegen überhaupt nicht, aus eben vielerlei der oben genannten Gründen.



Aber viele Kinder spielen es aber genau dort. Deshalb erscheint jetzt auch ARK fürs Handy. Diese Entwicklung verläuft schleichend.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2018)

Erst einmal muss man sagen, was du kennst, ist nicht relevant, entscheidend sind die Plattformen auf denen gespielt wird und was dort gespielt wird. Das kann man anhand der Verkaufszahlen festmachen.

Und diese ganzen Dinger mit Smartphone an Gamepad oder gar an externen Monitor und Maus / Tastatur sind möglich und werden sicher auch von ein paar "Freaks" genutzt, sind aber nicht die Regel und werden es auch nie. Der Punkt ist nämlich Spezialisten sind Hybriden oder gar zweckentfremdeten Geräten IMMER überlegen. (Siehe oben)

Dazu kommt natürlich auch noch, dass 08/15 Nutzer ohnehin schon oft überfordert sind, wenn sie solche Geräte "professionell" nutzen sollen, da werden viele Gehirne streiken, alleine wenn es mal mit dem Umstecken nicht klappt. Dein Beispiel mit PUBG auf dem Smartphone verdeutlicht dies deutlich, genau wie Linux sind solche Sachen Spielerei für eine Handvoll Technikfreaks. Alles was nicht 100-Prozent auch von Vollidioten sofort verstanden und genutzt werden kann ist für den Massenmarkt untauglich.

Und nehmen wir auch noch mal das gern genannte Streaming als Beispiel. Bis das in annehmbaren Preisregionen ist (30 Euro im Monat ist zu viel für Gelegenheitsspieler) und dazu auch Internet mit 50 bis 100MBit selbst in einem Industrieland wie Deutschland flächendeckend verfügbar ist um 1080p mit 60 FPS für lokale Singleplayer Games zu ermöglichen (kompetitive Onlinegames funktioniert damit eh nicht) sind die die Zocker längst bei 8k und 140FPS als STANDARD angekommen. 
D.h. Streaming ist eine Nische innerhalb des Gamings, genau wie Handheld und Smartphone aus Sicht von Gamern.

Das heißt nicht, das Nischen nicht genutzt werden, sie werden alle auch ihre Freunde finden. Es bedeutet aber nicht, dass die herkömmlichen Gaming- und insbesondere Arbeits-Geräte plötzlich obsolet sind und verschwinden. Das ist überhaupt nicht der Fall. Die anderen Ergänzen das Angebot und die Möglichkeiten aber sie sind halt keine Spezialisten und somit stehen sie nicht an der Spitze des machbaren und dessen was Gamer erwarten. 

Beispiel: Wieviele der Nintendo Switch Käufer haben komplett auf Switch gewechselt? Antwort: Keiner! Mit Ausnahme wo die Switch den 3DS ersetzt hat und der 3DS das einzig genutzte Spielgerät war. Die Switch ist ein Zusatzangebot das gerne genutzt wird. Aber alleine für Gaming-Enthusiasten absolut nicht ausreichend (da u.a. viel zu leistungsschwach).


----------



## Maiernator (7. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> .


Ich sehe es dazwischen. Ich kenne einige kleinere IT-Unternehmen die kaum oder gar keine eigenen  lokalen Server  mehr unterhalten, weil es billiger ist Cloud Services zu nutzen und dort virtuelle Maschinen für Berechnungen etc zu nutzen, vor allem im Analyse bereich.
Und weil du 8 k oder 140 Fps ansprichst, das wird in den nächsten 5 Jahren nicht der Standard, weil es den 0815 User nicht interessiert bzw. sowieso ein Blender ist, zumindest im Konsolenbereich ( die Leistung dafür ist dafür einfach nicht da, auch in 5 jahren nicht). Die wenigsten Kids interessiert die Auflösung , Hauptsache die Grafik wird ein bisschen besser und sie können mit ihren Freunden zocken. Der Hardcore PC gaming Markt ist und war Nische, eigtl schon immer. Hast du ja such selbst angesprochen, was bleibt ist also Microsofts Kerngeschäft der Geschäftskunden.

Ich stimme dir hier zu und auch Michael der das schon weiter oben thematisiert hat warum Linux da einfach abstinkt, aktuell gibt es keine Alternative zu Excel, Word etc, der 0815 Bürohengst kann eben kein STATA,R, LATEX oder SQL nutzen, dazu fehlen ihm die Fähigkeiten. 

Aber ihr unterschätzt imo Streaming und Cloud Services extrem stark, aktuell ist da schon unglaublich viel machbar und sobald eine Linux Distro wie zb Chrome OS, die einfach nur ein Bruchteil des Speicherplatz von Windows benötigt, Streamingdienste oder Clouddienste weiterpusht (Google Docs etc ist schon ganz nett) dann hat Windows den OS Markt verloren. Stell dir einfach vor du kannst dir als Unternehmen die oder jene Distro aussuchen mit nativen Programmen, die du unbedingt brauchst wenn keie Internet da sein sollte und den Rest lässt du über ein Webhub einfach laufen in der Cloud.  Und dann sind die Endgeräte auch vollkommen wurscht, weil das eben auf jedem Gerät läuft und du brauchst als Unternehmen auch die Hardware nicht aufrüsten bis auf Monitore, weil die Distros auf jeder noch so schwachen Schüssel akzeptabel laufen.  Und was die Sicherheit betrifft, ist die Blockchaintechnik und alle Ideen drumherum ein Konzept mit denen man viele Sicherheitsanforderung gut erfüllt.

Schau dir Blu Ray an, kaufen eigtl nur Enthusiasten, DVDs werden noch verkauft aber der Markt stagniert auch seit ein paar Jahren, Streaming ist so unglaublich komfortabel. Genau diese Kombo aus Komfort und Leistung wird auch die Geschäftswelt über lange Frist erfassen, vor allen wenn mit Blockchains Sicherheit in Bezug auf Datenaustausch gewährleistet ist. 

Das einzige Problem in Deutschland ist die Internetanbindung, aber wenn Länder wie Estland oder auch größere Staaten wie Frankreich oder GB uns da davon ziehen wird der Druck auf die Politik so groß das Milliarden bereit gestellt werden, um den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren. 
Die einzigen die dann noch lokale OS wie Windows benötigen sind Esportler oder die die es werden wollen, weil input lag per streaming immer dem der direkten client Berechnung unterlegen sein wird, auch wenn das sehr sehr minimal ist. Aber Puristen schwören dann sicher auf ein lokales OS.

Ich stimme 1xok zu, Linux wird die Zukunft gehören und zwar in so gut wie jedem relevanten Computersektor, weil es so extrem anpassungsfähig ist. MS wird Windows nur am Leben erhalten können, wenn sie entweder die Enthusiasten weiter begeistern oder andere Geschäftsfelder erschließen, den Server OS kampf und Mobilmarkt haben sie schon verloren. Den Heim und Geschäfts pc markt werden sie durch die CLoud und Blockchain auch verlieren.
Ich stell mir das einfach vor, dass man ein Chrome OS im Bundle mit gewissen Abos kaufen kann, zb Gaming, Home, Business oder Science. Und je nach dem gewisse Progamme nativ drauf sind und Abos für 12 Monate inkludiert sind. Oder man kann sich sein eigenes Paket als Custom zusammenstellen. Dadurch, dass man nur noch "Mindesthardware" braucht kostet der Gaming PC im High End halt nur noch 500€ und keine 2000€ und man kann, die 1500€ für die Abos raushauen oder sparen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2018)

@Maiernator
man merkt, dass du keine Ahnung hast, was Microsoft inzwischen anbietet, gerade eben wenn es um Office und Cloud und alles darum herum geht. Das alles was du anführst bieten die nämlich schon längst.

Der Punkt ist halt die Einfachheit und ggf. für Firmen noch der Support - und daran werden Linux und Linux-Software immer scheitern.


----------



## 1xok (7. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Alles was nicht 100-Prozent auch von Vollidioten sofort verstanden und genutzt werden kann ist für den Massenmarkt untauglich.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> (...) 8k und 140FPS als STANDARD (...)



Du merkst selbst, dass das nicht zusammenpasst.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wo Du den Massenmarkt für einen Gaming-PC siehst. Der Gaming-PC hat sich bis heute nicht in der Masse etabliert, warum sollte er das in Zukunft tun? Eher werden einige oder sogar viele dem PC und den Konsolen den Rücken kehren. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Erst einmal muss man sagen, was du kennst, ist nicht relevant, entscheidend sind die Plattformen auf denen gespielt wird und was dort gespielt wird. Das kann man anhand der Verkaufszahlen festmachen.



Das ist korrekt, nur warum tust Du es nicht?

Wirf doch einfach einen Blick auf die Verkaufszahlen:

https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...-verkauften-spielkonsolen-nach-konsolentypen/

Konsolen verkaufen sich immer schleppender. Ich sehe nicht, dass dieser Trend sich irgendwann wieder umkehrt. 

Apple verkauft pro Quartal über 70 Millionen iPhones. So viele Einheiten hat Sony von der PS4 insgesamt abgesetzt. Bei Apple redet man von einer Krise, bei Sony knallen die Sektkorken. Der Drops ist gelutscht. Die Mobilen haben gewonnen und die Konsolen leben schon heute in einer Nische. Ebenso der PC. Valve wird mit seinem Artifact wahrscheinlich 10mal soviel verdienen wie Ubisoft mit FarCry5.  Bei einem Bruchteil der Entwicklungskosten. Ubisoft, Bizzard und EA werden wahrscheinlich irgendwann einfach von Disney übernommen und dürfen ihre Marken dann aufs Handy bringen.


----------



## Batze (7. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen alles mit Apps machen und keinen Menü-Dschungel. Dafür ist ein PC mit einem komplexen Betriebssystem Overkill.


Komisch, meine Mutter kommt mit ihrem iMac sehr viel besser zurecht als mit ihrem Handy, und die ist 74 und hat den iMac gerade erstmal 6 Monate und ist ein totaler Nooby, aber damit kommt sie klar.
Komplett und Overkill ist eventuell dein Linux, was auch einer (Aber nicht der Hauptgrund) der Gründe ist warum Linux kein Fuß fassen konnte bis jetzt im Desktop Bereich.
Für dich und einige wenige mag es fluffig zugehen bei Linux, für die meisten Normalos aber eben nicht.
Und wir schreiben 2018, da ist weder Win10 und schon gar nicht ein iMac ein Betriebssystem Overkill mehr.


----------



## 1xok (8. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Komisch, meine Mutter kommt mit ihrem iMac sehr viel besser zurecht als mit ihrem Handy, und die ist 74 und hat den iMac gerade erstmal 6 Monate und ist ein totaler Nooby, aber damit kommt sie klar.
> Komplett und Overkill ist eventuell dein Linux, was auch einer (Aber nicht der Hauptgrund) der Gründe ist warum Linux kein Fuß fassen konnte bis jetzt im Desktop Bereich.
> Für dich und einige wenige mag es fluffig zugehen bei Linux, für die meisten Normalos aber eben nicht.
> Und wir schreiben 2018, da ist weder Win10 und schon gar nicht ein iMac ein Betriebssystem Overkill mehr.



Ich will jetzt nicht alles nochmal schreiben. 

Freut mich, dass Deine Mutter gut zurecht kommt.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Du merkst selbst, dass das nicht zusammenpasst.
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wo Du den Massenmarkt für einen Gaming-PC siehst. Der Gaming-PC hat sich bis heute nicht in der Masse etabliert, warum sollte er das in Zukunft tun? Eher werden einige oder sogar viele dem PC und den Konsolen den Rücken kehren.


Du postest ja unten selbst die Zahlen der Konsolen. Und natürlich hat er sich in der Masse etabliert und liegt weit vor allen Konsolen zusammen. Dazu reicht ein Blick auf die Spielerzahlen großer (Online) Titel, die zusammen ja schon weit über 200 Millionen sind (League of Legends, Dota 2, Counterstrike, PUBG, World of Tanks usw). Sicher gibt es da Überschneidungen, wo Spieler mehrere dieser Titel zocken aber es wären ja auch nur die ca. fünf größten Spiele. Dazu kommen dann die ganzen "kleineren" Titel.

Ich spreche hier bei 8k, 140FPS nicht von jetzt sondern von der Zukunft in fünf bis 15 Jahren. 




> Das ist korrekt, nur warum tust Du es nicht?


Genau das habe ich getan



> Wirf doch einfach einen Blick auf die Verkaufszahlen:
> 
> https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...-verkauften-spielkonsolen-nach-konsolentypen/
> 
> Konsolen verkaufen sich immer schleppender. Ich sehe nicht, dass dieser Trend sich irgendwann wieder umkehrt.


Es ist richtig, dass sich Konsolen weniger verkaufen. In deiner Liste fehlen übrigens die Handhelds, da sieht man es noch krasser. 
Aber man muss diese Verkaufszahlen auch interpretieren können. Die Playstation 2 war in ihrer Zeit einsame Spitze, aber eben auch teils mit die Casual-Konsole wie danach die Wii (die PS2 war ein populärer DVD Player wie später die PS3 dann ja auch ein BR Player, die eben günstiger waren als die Standalone-Player bei ihrem Erscheinen, d.h. auch viele Nichtspieler haben die gerade in der Anfangszeit gekauft). Spannend ist also die XBox 360 und PS3 Zeit im Vergleich zu heute. Da bist du bei knapp über 170 Millionen in vielleicht acht Jahren Zeitraum (seither sind sie ja nur unwesentlich gestiegen). Bei PS4 und XBox One hast du erstmal das Problem, dass du jetzt keine richtigen One Zahlen mehr hast, aber ca. 35 Millionen kann man annehmen. Nichtsdestotrotz bist du jetzt nach knapp über vier Jahren also schon bei knapp über 100 Millionen. Soviel wird sich da also am Ende beim Unterschied nicht tun. 

D.h. die Konsolenverkäufe sinken zwar aber eben letztlich nicht so viel, dass es eine große Rolle spielt.

(Nintendo lasse ich jetzt mal raus, weil die mehr oder minder noch mal ihr eigener Markt sind). 

Im Gegensatz dazu kannst du aber sagen, dass PC Gaming erheblich gewachsen ist.

Dies gesagt, die Menge an "richtigen" Zockern ist gestiegen, nicht gesunken. Trotz Smartphones, denn:



> Apple verkauft pro Quartal über 70 Millionen iPhones. So viele Einheiten hat Sony von der PS4 insgesamt abgesetzt. Bei Apple redet man von einer Krise, bei Sony knallen die Sektkorken. Der Drops ist gelutscht. Die Mobilen haben gewonnen und die Konsolen leben schon heute in einer Nische. Ebenso der PC. Valve wird mit seinem Artifact wahrscheinlich 10mal soviel verdienen wie Ubisoft mit FarCry5.  Bei einem Bruchteil der Entwicklungskosten. Ubisoft, Bizzard und EA werden wahrscheinlich irgendwann einfach von Disney übernommen und dürfen ihre Marken dann aufs Handy bringen.



Noch einmal - verschiedene Zielgruppen. 
Warum, weshalb, wieso habe ich oben ausführlich erklärt.

Was deine Gewinnaussagen angeht. Schaue dir mal an, welche Firmen im Spielebereich, einschließlich Smartphone, da den dicken Reibach machen. Ja, da sind Google und Apple in den Top Ten mit bei, eben durch ihre Einnahmen durch die Online-Stores (und nicht durch eigene Spiele). Auf Platz 1 steht aber Tencent (die haben nun alles, also Mobil- und Stationär) aber dann kommen schon Firmen wie Sony, Activision-Blizzard, EA, Bandai-Namco, Nintendo und Co. also die klassischen Spieleentwickler können beim Umsatz noch hervorragend mit den großen Smartphonespiele-Anbietern mithalten. Tatsächlich ist kein reiner Smartphone-Game Entwickler in den Top 10. 

Der Punkt ist nämlich, nur ein Bruchteil der 1 Milliarde Smartphone Käufer spielt. Von denen die Spielen geben maximal 5 Prozent gelegentlich Geld aus und das sind dann bei weiteren 90 Prozent von denen auch nur mal gelegentlich ein paar Euro. 
Smartphonespiele für 10 bis 20 Euro gibt es, aber deren Verkaufszahlen sind ziemlich mies, soweit ich es mitbekomme.

Die Nutzer sind beim Smartphone also gewohnt Spiele günstig oder für einen Appel und ein Ei zu bekommen. Ich spiele regelmäßig am Tablet und habe noch nie auch nur einen einzigen Cent dort ausgegeben, weil ich dort alles umsonst zocken kann und eigentlich kostenpflichtige Games hole ich, wenn dann über Amazon Unlimited. 
Und ich spiele sicher generell mehr Titel und vor allem in größerer Variabilität als der Durchschnitts-Smartphone-Zocker. 


Das ist bei mir auch übrigens ein Problem, was ich mit der Switch habe. Die Spiele sind mir für den gebotenen Preis technisch zu schwach. Für solche Games gebe ich auf den anderen Plattformen oft nicht mal die Hälfte aus. 

Übrigens können wir jetzt zum Thema Handheld kommen, dort kann man wirklich anhand der Zahlen ausführen, dass die Smartphones ordentlich Marktanteile gekostet haben. 

Aber man muss auch gerade da immer im Auge behalten, wer das früher gekauft hat und dann schauen, welchen Einfluss es auf die Verkaufszahlen der Spiele hat. 

Als Beispiel: Wenn von 100 Millionen Konsolenkäufern da 10 Millionen die primär wegen der Multimedia-Eigenschaften gekauft haben, weitere 30 Millionen die ausschließlich für ihr jährliches Fifa oder CoD, dann sind wirklich für den hauptsächlichen Gaming-Markt nur die restlichen 60 Millionen Käufer interessant. Und selbst bei denen werden nicht alles Hardcore-Zocker sein. 

Wenn also jetzt die Verkaufszahlen der Konsolen sinken, dann brechen vornehmlich die weg, die ohnehin nicht "richtig" darauf gespielt haben. Eben weil denen jetzt z.B. das Smartphone reicht. 

Ist das gleiche wie bei den PCs und den Tablets. Diejenigen, die früher nur mangels Alternativen einen PC hatten, weil sie eben Minimalstanwender sind, die nutzen jetzt halt ein Tablet. 
Und das sind halt von den Zahlen her immer beeindruckende Mengen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Core-Nutzer weiter bestehen, denn denen reicht nun mal das Smartphone als Konsolenersatz oder das Tablet als PC Ersatz bei weitem nicht aus. Und das werden sie auch nie, sehe eben Erklärung im vorigen Post bzgl. Leistung, Ergonomie usw.


----------



## Maiernator (8. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Maiernator
> man merkt, dass du keine Ahnung hast, was Microsoft inzwischen anbietet, gerade eben wenn es um Office und Cloud und alles darum herum geht. Das alles was du anführst bieten die nämlich schon längst.
> 
> Der Punkt ist halt die Einfachheit und ggf. für Firmen noch der Support - und daran werden Linux und Linux-Software immer scheitern.



Ich weiß exakt was sie anbieten, aber anscheinend hast du keinen Schimmer was Azure zb, betrifft ( der Anteil der VM Maschinen für Linux ist nämlich schon fast bei 50%  ), bei der schon in großen Zahlen Linux eingesetzt wird und was genau haben Office 365 oder andere Cloud Services mit einem lokalen OS zu tun?
Genau gar nichts! Also anstatt anderen Unwissen vorzuwerfen vllt die eigenen Argumente erst einmal überdenken.
Die lokalen Hubs werden verschwinden oder gebündelt, sowie es teilweise schon der Fall ist, und das geht auch mit einem lokalen Linux OS dann ohne Probleme.
Genau das hab ich doch geschrieben, MS wird entweder die Enthusiasten mit einem lokaen OS weiter ködern oder andere Geschäftsfelder wie pure Cloudservies anbieten müssen. Aber ihr Vormachtstellung der lokaen OS werden sie verlieren sobald nahezu alle Anwendungen in der Cloud funktionieren und mit Linux auch lokal abrufbar sind. Chrome OS ist der erste Schritt, auch wenn es nicht rosig gestartet ist, aber andere werden nachziehen.
MS wird das OS Monopol verlieren und das wissen sie auch, sonst würden sie nicht so hart in CLoud Sachen investieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2018)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Ich weiß exakt was sie anbieten, aber anscheinend hast du keinen Schimmer was Azure zb, betrifft ( der Anteil der VM Maschinen für Linux ist nämlich schon fast bei 50%  ), bei der schon in großen Zahlen Linux eingesetzt wird und was genau haben Office 365 oder andere Cloud Services mit einem lokalen OS zu tun?
> Genau gar nichts! Also anstatt anderen Unwissen vorzuwerfen vllt die eigenen Argumente erst einmal überdenken.
> Die lokalen Hubs werden verschwinden oder gebündelt, sowie es teilweise schon der Fall ist, und das geht auch mit einem lokalen Linux OS dann ohne Probleme.
> Genau das hab ich doch geschrieben, MS wird entweder die Enthusiasten mit einem lokaen OS weiter ködern oder andere Geschäftsfelder wie pure Cloudservies anbieten müssen. Aber ihr Vormachtstellung der lokaen OS werden sie verlieren sobald nahezu alle Anwendungen in der Cloud funktionieren und mit Linux auch lokal abrufbar sind. Chrome OS ist der erste Schritt, auch wenn es nicht rosig gestartet ist, aber andere werden nachziehen.
> MS wird das OS Monopol verlieren und das wissen sie auch, sonst würden sie nicht so hart in CLoud Sachen investieren.



Genau das ist dein Fehlgedanke. Cloud und reine Clients sind ein wichtiger ZUSATZ aber NIE Grundlage. Jedenfalls nicht bei klar denkenden Firmen. Die werden immer ihr Notebook / Desktop nutzen, weil die AUTARK und unabhängig nutzbar sind. 

Ansonsten kannst du dir ja die Statistiken anschauen, Windows stagniert ziemlich, Linux verliert seit einigen Jahren wieder, nachdem sie sich mühsam auf knapp über 2 Prozent hochgearbeitet hatten und sind jetzt wieder, wie vor zehn Jahren, auf unter 1,5 Prozent. Stattdessen stieg der Anteil an Macs beträchtlich von fünf auf über acht Prozent. Das zeigt deutlich, was die Leute wollen, ein einheitliches, kongruentes, selbstständiges leicht zu nutzendes System aus einer Hand. 
Was heute auf keinen Fall mehr akzeptiert wird ist Frickelkrams. Da muss alles sofort und ohne große Verrenkungen laufen und zusammen mit den anderen Diensten funktionieren. Und das findest du halt ausschließlich bei Microsoft und Apple (und eingeschränkt bei Google).

Ein simples Beispiel wäre ein E-Mail Programm. Da erwarte ich heute einfach, dass ich keine Ports, Verschlüsselung oder ähnliches mehr manuell eingeben muss, egal welchen Anbieter ich nutze, sondern dass sich die Software die Infos selbst holt. Name, Passwort und E-Mail Adresse sind das einzige was ich eingeben will, dann MUSS das laufen. Alles andere ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
Automatischer Abgleich von Desktop, Notebook, Tablet und Smartphone sind natürlich weitere Grundsätzlichkeiten. 

PS: Office 365 und Co sind auch komplett offline nutzbar, da es auch nur stationäre Programme sind. 
VMs sind für die meisten Anwender nichts relevantes, das ist ein sehr spezieller Anwendungsbereich, der hauptsächlich von ITlern genutzt wird. Aber hier zeigt sich eben auch oft der Fehlgedanke, ITler sind eben oftmals keine normalen Anwender und haben keine Ahnung, was diese wirklich wollen.

Was im Büro-Bereich zutrifft ist, dass Desktops immer mehr durch Notebooks ersetzt werden, jedenfalls abseits von Sekräterinnen und Co., weil sie eben das Arbeiten überall ermöglichen und der Angestellte nicht an seinen Schreibtisch gebunden ist. Das ist aber auch schon alles.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber hier zeigt sich eben auch oft der Fehlgedanke, ITler sind eben oftmals keine normalen Anwender und haben keine Ahnung, was diese wirklich wollen.


Und genau das ist auch der Hauptgrund warum Linux im Desktop/Frontend bereich nie Fuß fassen konnte. Die Entscheidungen da ganz oben werden alle von IT Nerds getroffen denen es überhaupt nicht wirklich interessiert ob diese oder jene Entscheidung beim Endverbrauchen ohne besondere IT Kenntnisse auch funktioniert. Es interessiert da oben einfach nicht.
Ein weiterer Grund, für mich der 2. Hauptgrund ist die Kommerzialisierung. ja wir hassen den Kommerz, aber ohne lässt sich eben kein Geld machen und wenn man mit etwas kein Geld machen kann interessiert es eben nicht. Da oben bei den Entscheidungsträgern fehlen die Leute die auch mal Wirtschaftlich denken.


----------



## 1xok (8. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein simples Beispiel wäre ein E-Mail Programm. Da erwarte ich heute einfach, dass ich keine Ports, Verschlüsselung oder ähnliches mehr manuell eingeben muss, egal welchen Anbieter ich nutze, sondern dass sich die Software die Infos selbst holt. Name, Passwort und E-Mail Adresse sind das einzige was ich eingeben will, dann MUSS das laufen. Alles andere ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



Das setzt erstmal voraus, dass der Anbieter die entsprechenden Vorkehrungen getroffen hat, was bei allen größern der Fall sein dürfte. Dann beschaffen sich alle gängigen Mailprogramme diese Informationen. Wenn Du Thunderbird unter Ubuntu das erstmal startest und angibst, dass Du ein bereits vorhandenes E-Mail-Konto nutzen möchtest, dann fragt Thunderbird nach E-Mail-Adresse und Passwort. Die übrigen Informationen beschafft sich das Programm selbst, insofern der Anbieter diese Informationen veröffentlicht. Ich weiß nicht, wo immer das Problem mit Linux sein soll. Außer jemand hat ein grundsätzliches Problem damit einen Computer zu bedienen. 

Das Problem ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass Linux meistens nicht vorinstalliert ist, deshalb nutzen es so wenige. Es wird das genutzt, was schon mit dabei ist. Ist auch durchaus vernünftig, weil die Einrichtung gerade von neuer Hardware (auch unter Windows) nicht immer problemlos verläuft. Deshalb kaufe ich gerne bei DELL, weil ich meine Systeme dort ab Werk mit Linux bekomme. Und der Ersteinrichtungsassistent ist wirklich absolut idiotensicher. Ich würde sogar sagen mehr als das. Mir zu einfach, weshalb ich erstmal mein eigenes System drüber bügel. 

Und zu Deinen Rechnungen: Das ist alles schön und gut, aber 100 Millionen bedeuten heute nicht mehr das, was sie mal bedeutet haben. Heute hat halt jeder einen Computer. Vor 15 Jahren, zur Hochzeit des PCs und der Konsolen, gab es ja nur Leute die entweder einen PC oder eine Konsole hatten.  Der Spielemarkt wird in den nächsten Jahren stark anziehen und dann wirst Du verstehen, was ich meine.


----------



## 1xok (8. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Und genau das ist auch der Hauptgrund warum Linux im Desktop/Frontend bereich nie Fuß fassen konnte.



Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Wer einmal etwas nutzt, bleibt dabei. Windows hat einen Marktanteil von 95%, dank Microsofts semi-krimineller Machenschaften der Vergangenheit. Der Markt wächst nicht mehr, er schrumpft eher. Wo sollen denn bitte die Linux-Desktop-Nutzer herkommen? DELL macht mit Linux wohl ganz gute Geschäfte. Gerade auch im Hochpreis-Segment. Aber eine Revolution leitet das gewiss nicht mehr ein. Linux wird den Desktop nicht retten. Der geht unweigerlich unter.

Als Linux-Nutzer kann ich aber meinen Desktop weiter nutzen solange ich lebe. Ein Luxus, auf den Du mit Windows nicht setzen kannst. Das läuft nur solange es Microsoft etwas bringt und solange es Microsoft gibt.


----------



## Loosa (8. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo hat er das geschrieben ?



Es ging darum, über den Monopolwunsch einer Plattform zu schimpfen, während man das OS eines (Quasi-) Monopolisten nutzt um dort zu spielen. 
Klitzekleines bisschen schräg, oder?


----------



## Batze (8. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Als Linux-Nutzer kann ich aber meinen Desktop weiter nutzen solange ich lebe. Ein Luxus, auf den Du mit Windows nicht setzen kannst. Das läuft nur solange es Microsoft etwas bringt und solange es Microsoft gibt.


Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch. Als ob Windows in den nächsten Jahren verschwinden würde. Und wegen deinem Linux. Schau dir Apple an die sich ganz gut nach oben bewegen im Desktop Bereich, gerade auch im Profi Bereich der Grafiker und Sound Malocher. Linux hat auch da absolut nichts zu bieten. Statt mal dafür zu sorgen das auch entsprechende Software auf Linux migriert wird, wird lieber weiter gefrickelt um es noch Frickliger zu machen.
Ja dein Linux kannst du nutzen bis in die Ewigkeit, kann ich mit meinem Unix das ich hier noch rumliegen habe auch, und was nützt es mir wenn ich keine vernünftige Software bekomme, gar nichts.


----------



## 1xok (8. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch. Als ob Windows in den nächsten Jahren verschwinden würde. Und wegen deinem Linux. Schau dir Apple an die sich ganz gut nach oben bewegen im Desktop Bereich, gerade auch im Profi Bereich der Grafiker und Sound Malocher. Linux hat auch da absolut nichts zu bieten. Statt mal dafür zu sorgen das auch entsprechende Software auf Linux migriert wird, wird lieber weiter gefrickelt um es noch Frickliger zu machen.
> Ja dein Linux kannst du nutzen bis in die Ewigkeit, kann ich mit meinem Unix das ich hier noch rumliegen habe auch, und was nützt es mir wenn ich keine vernünftige Software bekomme, gar nichts.



Interessanterweise heuert Apple zur Zeit Linux-Kernel-Entwickler an:
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-Hiring-For-Linux-Kernel

Im Profi-Bereich kommt Linux relativ oft zum Einsatz. Deswegen gibt es Programme wie Lightworks auch seit jeher für Linux. Debian ist ursprünglich bei Pixar entstanden. Noch heute heißen die Debian Versionen nach Charakteren aus Toy-Stories. 

Ich persönlich bin freie Programme gewohnt und tue mich mit Kaufsoftware oft schwer, weil ich sie einfach nicht kenne. Das geht wohl vielen Linux-Anwendern so. Somit schrumpft der sowieso schon kleine Kundenkreis noch einmal. Viele Consumer-Programme werden daher nicht für Linux veröffentlicht. Das aber aus rein ökonomischen Gründen.

Ich komme mit dem Software-Angebot unter Linux sehr gut zu Recht. Ich müsste viel Geld ausgeben, wenn ich das alles kauften wollte. Unter Windows arbeiten viele Nutzer bis heute mit Schwarzkopien. Für mich stand das nie zur Debatte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Interessanterweise heuert Apple zur Zeit Linux-Kernel-Entwickler an:
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-Hiring-For-Linux-Kernel


Was aber nicht heissen muß das sie expandieren !
Es können sich da auch nur Leute verabschiedet haben und Ersatz beötigt werden.
Es ist ja auch immer eine Frage der Leistung/Bezahlung.

Im übrigen kann ich Deine Rechnungen nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich habe hier zB.
2 GamingPCs (der Alte ist Gäste-SpielePC)
1 MediaPC (ohne Spiele)
1 Tablet (ohne Spiele)
1 Smartphone (ohne Spiele)
3 FireTV Boxen (ohne Spiele)
1 PS3 (ursprünglich als BR Player + einstellige Zahl Spiele)

Alle PCs laufen unter Win7/8.1 umgewandelt auf Win10 64bit

Linuxversuche gingen immer in die Hose ("große" Distributionen, zuletzt RedHat):
1.) Als Windows schon Jahrelang (XP Zeit) USB Sticks automatisch handeln konnte mußte man die unter Linux noch manuell mounten.
2.) SLI Verbund (war bereits 5+Jahre etabliert) sorgte für Nichtbenutzung beider Grakas
Benutzerfreudlich ist anders !

In meinen Bekanntenkreis sieht es ähnlich aus, nur 1 A-Kollege spielt auf seinem Tablet, auf dem Smartphone von 1-2 gratis Minispielen Keiner !
Einige haben neben ihrem PC natürlich eine aktuelle Konsole.

Auf der Arbeit (internationaler Konzern 56000 Mitarbeiter) werden Dell MiniPC/Laptops benutzt, jeweils Win10 64bit.


----------



## Batze (9. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Interessanterweise heuert Apple zur Zeit Linux-Kernel-Entwickler an:
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-Hiring-For-Linux-Kernel


Ja und? Ist doch nicht verwunderlich wenn man selbst einen reinen Unix Kernel benutzt, es aber reine Unix Entwickler kaum noch gibt. Also sucht man da wo die Ähnlichkeit am Größten ist. Solltest du als Informatiker eigentlich wissen worauf Apple aufgebaut ist.
Übrigens, Apple ist ein schönes Beispiel wie Benuzerfreundlich und Aufgeräumt ein System selbst mit Unix sein kann und da laufen dann auch die ganzen Programme die Weltweit so das sagen haben und Weltweit benutzt werden, und das alles auch trotz Unix Unterbau. Da sollte sich Frickel Linux mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen, vielleicht klappt es dann doch noch irgendwann in den nächsten 20 Jahren mit den Anschluss.


----------



## 1xok (9. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Übrigens, Apple ist ein schönes Beispiel wie Benuzerfreundlich und Aufgeräumt ein System selbst mit Unix sein kann und da laufen dann auch die ganzen Programme die Weltweit so das sagen haben und Weltweit benutzt werden, und das alles auch trotz Unix Unterbau. Da sollte sich Frickel Linux mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen, vielleicht klappt es dann doch noch irgendwann in den nächsten 20 Jahren mit den Anschluss.



Ja, alles was bei mir automatisch läuft, dafür gibt es bei Apple eine hübsche Oberfläche.


----------



## Loosa (10. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> In meinen Bekanntenkreis sieht es ähnlich aus, nur 1 A-Kollege spielt auf seinem Tablet, auf dem Smartphone von 1-2 gratis Minispielen Keiner !



Persönliche Zahlen sagen halt wenig bis gar nichts aus. In meinem Bekanntenkreis spiele nur ich an einem Rechner und alle anderen würden gar nicht zocken, wenn sie nicht Smartphone oder Tablet hätten. 

Zum Teil ein Fluch, gerade auch wegen „F2P“. Und was es für klassische Spiele bedeutet. Aber leugnen lässt sich der enorme Umsatz dadurch halt auch nicht. Da kann ich 1xok nur rechtgeben. PC war (ist?) in Europa die klassische Spieleplattform. Aber auch nur da. Da denken wir uns PC dann aus Gewohnheit größer als er ist. In Asien und Amerika sind es die Konsolen.

Aber aktuell stinken beide ab gegen mobile OS. Auch mit Star Citizen und ähnlichem wird sich das nicht einfach so ändern. Wenn ein Angry Birds alle Rekorde bricht, sogar verfilmt wird, weint ein „richtiger“ Gamer. Andererseits finde ich es cool, dass jetzt auch die breite Masse spielt. Selbst wenn es nur der 35. Candy Crush Klon ist.

Solange beides seine Daseinsberechtigung hat stört mich das nicht. Aber ich fürchte der Markt überhitzt generell.


----------



## Batze (10. April 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Ja, alles was bei mir automatisch läuft, dafür gibt es bei Apple eine hübsche Oberfläche.



Haha, ertappt.


----------



## Maiernator (10. April 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> zu zitierender Text


Was Email betrifft hat 1xok dazu ja schon geantwortet, Thunderbird ist nicht viel schlechter als Outlook was die Einrichtung betrifft. 

1. Apple funktioniert nur richtig gut in seinem eigenen Kosmos, andere Dinge benötigen oft sehr viel fricklige Arbeit und Apple bedient nur den Premium Markt, der dürfte nicht größer als 10% sein. Ich bezweifle starke das sie über 10 oder 15 steigen bei gleichbleibender Preispolitik.
2. Windows hat eine deutlich bessere Anbindung, da gebe ich dir Recht, aber vieles was Open Source ist läuft unter Linux viel viel besser bzw ich kann es ohne große Mühe in MS oder Apple nutzen. 
Zb. R, Latex oder auch tensorflow sind unter Linux besser zu bedienen bzw ist es angenehmer da zu programmieren. Ich kann zb den Quellcode von Latex auch in Windows oder Macos nutzen, und muss nur ein paar Zeilen Code umschreiben mit einigen Apple Produkten ist das schlicht unmöglich. Das ist vor allem für professionelle Benutzer ärgerlich.
3. Und genau hier werden Cloudlösungen den Markt neu ausrichten, vor allem in Verbindung mit einer Blockchain.
4. Ja Autarkie schön und gut, aber in einem modernen Unternehmen geht ohne I-net recht wenig, alles wird in Google und co gesucht, seien es Fehler oder Code Snippets etc. Ohne das Internet ist man nicht produktiv. Und die Autarkie wird mit Blockchain zum Scheinarugemnt, weil die Sicherheit dadurch immens erhöht werden kann. 

Ich nutze aktuell kein Linux mehr, sondern win 64bit und der Grund ist simpel, ich spiele gerne PC Spiele aller Art. Ich kann auch verstehen warum der Marktanteil von Win nach wie vor so hoch ist und warum Apple die Premium Kunden so gut anspricht. Beide Unternehmen stellen gute Produkte her, unabhängig von ihren Methoden. Dennoch denke ich das Cloud und Blockchain und Mobilität in Form von Notebooks, Smart Cloth, Tablet oder Smartphone den Desktop Markt stark schrumpfen lassen werden und dann MS eben nicht mehr die erste Geige spielt, zumindest als OS Hersteller. Ihr Bürosoftwaremonopol werden sie dann weiterhin haben, die anderen Copycats sind dafür einfach nicht gut genug, vor allem in Bezug auf Excel.


----------

